# [SOLVED] windows 7 driver for HP Laserjet 4L



## a.stubberfield

I have just bought a new Windows 7 computer and have not been able to find a driver for my old and trusted Laserjet 4L. I have seen anumber of references to people who have sucessfully set up this printer but no information on how to get a driver. HP tech support said buy another printer. Has anyone got a more helpful suggestion


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: windows 7 driver for HP Laserjet 4L*

Try the Vista driver it should work.
Wrong link I had one I'll look later at home for the correct driver.
Vista had a HP post scrip laser driver built in have you looked at the generic HP drivers built into Win 7?

How is it connected to the PC, LPT1, USB adabpter or through a network?


----------



## a.stubberfield

*Re: windows 7 driver for HP Laserjet 4L*

The printer is connected by paralel port. The only Vista driver I have found produces giberish.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: windows 7 driver for HP Laserjet 4L*

The driver I was using for Vista won't install in Win7 I tried earlier(I have a 4L also) so it appears it's not going to be supported unless some enterprising programmer has one and needs to port a driver over to Win7.


----------



## bsuhel

*Re: windows 7 driver for HP Laserjet 4L*

Me too trying to find it but i can't find it

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...iesId=25486&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=4063

trying from here but nothing


----------



## thezox

*Re: windows 7 driver for HP Laserjet 4L*

here is what u need to do for LaserJet 4 series:






> *Category 3 - Windows 7 print driver available*
> LaserJet model specific printer drivers are currently available within the Windows 7 operating system. Installation of these drivers can be performed via Devices and Printers , formerly known as the Add Printer Wizard .
> *NOTE:	If the model specific driver that you are looking for does not appear in the list of available printers, clicking the Windows Update button underneath the list of available printers may provide additional drivers to choose from. Requires opt-in to Microsoft Windows Update and internet connection.*
> For Multifunction and All-In-One LaserJet products, your product may have additional scan and fax software available at www.hp.com .
> HP wants to make sure you have the most up-to-date information on the drivers and software for your HP products. Click here to register for HP Subscriber’s Choice. You will be notified when additional drivers become available.







http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...prodTypeId=18972&objectID=c01856597#category3


----------



## FCTom

*Re: windows 7 driver for HP Laserjet 4L*

What you need to do is when you get to the select a driver screen click on Windows Update. Windows will go out and download other driverrs that it knows about. Among the new selctions will be an HP 4 series PCL drive, I'm not at my & box right now so can't remember the exact name. Once you have that driver selected go into printer properties and select 300 DPI printing as that is all the 4L supports. Don't feel bad I'm a systems administrator and it took me a while to figure this one out. It's too bad Microsoft didn't jsut include the drivers like they did for Vista. Also shame on HP for posting a postscript driver and trying to pass it off as being compatiable with the 4L which is a PCL 5 only printer. By the way I had tried HP's generic PCL 5 driver and had problems with the text being oversize.


----------



## a.stubberfield

*Re: windows 7 driver for HP Laserjet 4L*

Many thanks . Itnow works!


----------



## furrybandit

*Re: windows 7 driver for HP Laserjet 4L*

do you happen to know the exact name of the driver i should select? 
i have tried a few to no avail ??


----------



## furrybandit

*Re: windows 7 driver for HP Laserjet 4L*

got it,, thanks


----------



## Riskyone101

*Re: windows 7 driver for HP Laserjet 4L*

Glad to hear you got it resolved!...


----------



## furrybandit

*Re: windows 7 driver for HP Laserjet 4L*

there is a driver in the list from microsoft named HP 4L ...


----------

